# Tenon and spline jig (latest version)



## Niki (25 Nov 2008)

Good day

Well, with so many Tenon and Splice jigs, I would like to share with you also my latest version...

I posted the main construction details here
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... highlight=

But, here are a few pictures after the "improvements" - gluing sanding paper on the vertical board -dedicated hold-down clamps and two dedicated triangles with fixed holes.

Regards
niki


----------

